# Lee Valley



## Graybeard (Jan 12, 2019)

I got a pair of their noise cancelling ear buds for Christmas. They simply didn't work for me. I couldn't keep them in my ear and could still hear the machinery and the controls were around in back of my head. I sent them back and was nervous since I had to mail to Canada and the US doesn't do tracking out of country. Well not only did Lee Valley refund my purchase, they also refunded my shipping of $16. class outfit I'd say.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | +Karma 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 12, 2019)

Everything I've ever heard about them is that are a classy outfit, outstanding customer service and great products.


----------



## Rich P. (Jan 25, 2019)

I bought a set of 3M work tunes on Black Friday and love them. They are a full headset but very comfortable. I wear then in the shop and also when in/on my tractor. Have them connected to my iPhone and listen to music while wearing them. If the phone rings the music cuts out and you can take the call with the head phones on. They have rechargeable batteries that last for days. 
You do have to be careful when wearing them. First day I had them, I Turned on my radial arm saw and dust collector (remote controlled) or so I thought. When I made my first cut I realized the collector did not come on so I started it again then proceeded to push the prior cuts sawdust into the dust hood. Quickly forgetting the radial arm saw was still running. My fingers were missing the blade by a couple inches. 
They work great. So well I Could not hear the dust collector or the RAS and I almost lost my fingers. Have to be very careful because they work so well you cannot hear your equipment running

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 25, 2019)

I've been buying their products for more than 20 years and have never been disappointed. Another example of their customer service: I received a set of blades for a beading tool and some of them were rusted inside their sealed package. I called Lee Valley and told them about the problem. One of their warehouse managers called me back to get more details. He told me they were pulling all their inventory of that item to check for the problem. He not only apologized but immediately sent another set, which I never asked for. I was planning to just clean up the rusty ones and drive ahead. And he sent me a nice note thanking me for helping them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 25, 2019)

Rich P. said:


> I bought a set of 3M work tunes on Black Friday and love them. They are a full headset but very comfortable. I wear then in the shop and also when in/on my tractor. Have them connected to my iPhone and listen to music while wearing them. If the phone rings the music cuts out and you can take the call with the head phones on. They have rechargeable batteries that last for days.
> You do have to be careful when wearing them. First day I had them, I Turned on my radial arm saw and dust collector (remote controlled) or so I thought. When I made my first cut I realized the collector did not come on so I started it again then proceeded to push the prior cuts sawdust into the dust hood. Quickly forgetting the radial arm saw was still running. My fingers were missing the blade by a couple inches.
> They work great. So well I Could not hear the dust collector or the RAS and I almost lost my fingers. Have to be very careful because they work so well you cannot hear your equipment running



Yikes, your headset is too quiet for safety sake. 

Sounds like you need an automatic red light that shines down on the saw table. Something that would turn on when the saw starts up, and stops after the blades have spun down (i.e. using a delay circuit like some dust collector use).

Here's one for a bandsaw for example:

Safety Lights Blink When Band Saw blade is in Motion
https://www.finewoodworking.com/rea...lights-blink-when-band-saw-blade-is-in-motion


----------



## Patrude (Jan 28, 2019)

Very reputable standup company.


----------

